
Before Beane: The Origin Story of AVM Systems - balbaugh
http://grantland.com/features/2015-mlb-avm-systems-ken-mauriello-jack-armbruster-moneyball-sabermetrics/
======
deskamess
A passing reference to Asimov's Second Foundation in a sports analytics
article... that was unexpected. Nice.

